# Sleeve Hitch



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

I was wondering if there are any other sleeve hitches that will work on Craftsman GT's other than the one made by Craftsman?

Thanks in Advance,

:rockin:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't know if Brinly Hardy makes a sleeve hitch for it.

I guess American Yard Products, who makes the Craftsman GT would probably offer one. I think the Yardman is a close relative.

The sleeve hitch spans the draw bar so you would have to find one that would fit that dimension.

HTH


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Almost any AYP sleeve will work on a Craftsman machine. The prices are around the same price in my area.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

The Brinly Hardy has a sleeve hitch adapter. The web site doesn't explain how it's used. 

Thanks for the info.


:rockin:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

When I had my Case 446 with a Cat "0" 3PHthey offered a sleeve hitch adapter that fit the 3PH. It allowed you to use sleeve hitch attachments off the 3PH.


----------

